# How many close friends do you have at school?



## Atari82

Just Curious to know


----------



## pita

My boyfriend is the only friend I have at school, period.


----------



## imntcrzy

*Nada*

Not my sisters, brother, mom, dad, no one as a best friend. My close, personal friend however is my hubby. But that is a different kind of relationship. I would so like to find a good friend who could accept me as is. They would need to understand that I like to be alone to think every single day, and gather my thoughts, meditate, pray, things to calm me down and I don't want anyone bugging me, even them. That sounds selfish I guess, but I have anxiety hell and I need this time. Some people want so much of you and I don't want people calling me every day or coming over every day. I can't handle it... I do handle it, but you know what I mean...it's just too much.:|:roll


----------



## Saekon

Give me a minute, I'll count them.
.
.
.
None.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

well 0 when i was at school id always be the last one to get picked etc. e.g. playing football id always be the one who wasnt picked or left out


----------



## metallica2147

Probably... 0


----------



## PeopleAreStrange

1... who is like family to me, kind of. I don't know if I'd consider her close. We hang out occasionally, maybe once a week. I live with my cousin, who's 12 and he's one of my best friends.  We get along really well and I feel the most comfortable around him.


----------



## Blackvixzin

2


----------



## Braxietel

1


----------



## Amanda123

4


----------



## Fitzer

Just one, but I go to a big school so I hardly ever see him.


----------



## Eyes Wide Terrified

There's a few people who I could call my friends if someone asked me. Although I never actually "hang out" with any of them outside of school.


----------



## MagusAnima

I have a lot of friends... I don't feel very close to any of them though, I never really hang out with any of them outside of school.


----------



## Bad Barometer

I have lost contact with some because of the SA, but the few I have left, not many I can really call close. School friends are now non-existant (mainly cause I'm hardly there). I guess I cut them off because I didn't want to be holding them back for whatever reason might come up.

Maybe 2-3 frequent friends.


----------



## ilikebooks

Close friends: 0

People whom I hang out with in the library at lunch and get notes from when I miss class: 3

I do have a couple of close friends outside of school, though.


----------



## ratbag

There was only one time I thought I had a close friend at school. We don't go to the same school anymore, and I don't think I'd want to be close to anyone I know right now.


----------



## TurningPoint

When I was in high school: none
In university: I'd say perhaps 1, maybe 2?


----------



## fredbloggs02

I used to stick around with the kids who weren't the "popular ones." There were only three of us and I enjoyed boulstering their ranks. I also played in the school team so not sure people knew quite what to make of me haha.


----------



## tony93

Four. Two of them go to my class and we've been in the same class for five years, but we don't even hang out together, they're just close friends at school. The other two go to a different class but I've also known them from other years that we've been classmates.


----------



## Ellina5

Unfortunatly NONE, not that i dont want it, its just how it is. I think most people who already have friends are not really into getting new ones. I mean they can act friendly in school, but they dont want to get close. I go to Community college and actually would love to meet a decent person to hang out with but no luck yet.
By the way I am 33, and finally last year disided to take over my life and go to college for the first time. I am sick of SA taking over my life, and i will push though hard times and free myself. I must say that at times its so hard, especially when i am asked a question in front of a class and i am not prepred to answer, its like "cat got your tounge".


----------



## broseph

Zero.


----------



## TheGambit

I go to college with a few of my high school friends. They were my best friends in middle school but when my SA got worse I stopped doing anything with them. We drifted away in high school and we barely talk in college.

I have a few friends I talk to daily but no one I would call a close friend.


----------



## izzy

None...


----------



## steps

2-3


----------



## SOME

0


----------



## kosherpiggy

i kinda talk to a lot,but idk if i would consider them "close". . im always afraid that im annoying people. 
not really sure. maybe four?


----------



## kakashisensei

3


----------



## SB13

0...excluding my sis


----------



## amene

I talk to people,but no best or close friends. It's hard to trust people.


----------



## Music Fan

*There are.....*

1....9......10....15
None 
Okay only 2


----------



## xAngelofDarknessx

All my friends are close friends, so I'd say 5


----------



## wombat666

I have two people that I hang out with on a regular basis, but I wouldn't consider them close. Our friendship is really superficial and we have very little in common.


----------



## twinklingsta

none
that's why I hate school


----------



## fictionz

4-5, maybe.


----------



## memoria

yeah I have 0 friends here at college, I dont think I will ever make any, it is too late for me. And girlfirend, yeah I forgot about that, because it is even less likely to happen... no hope.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I think 4 . but i have like one best friend,but we never see eachother outside of school


----------



## Abigale

Uh,at this new school,just one. I have a lot of "friends" but not many I fully trust and tell my secrets too. 
Now,I do have really close friends outside of school,one that I've known since the second grade. She's awesommmmme


----------



## OuttaMyMind

I have one close freind but even we are drifting apart. I don't know what I'll do once I lose her as a friend. And sometimes she even gets irritated that I'm awkward around everyone but her..


----------



## purplerainx3

Just one. I'm thankful for having her in my life, but a lot of the time I find I'm standing awkwardly next to her staring at the floor, while she is having an avid conversation with another friend. They must be thinking I'm a freak, or a pathetic loser, or both. I'm alone most of the school day.


----------



## samanthaStopSigns

*ahh*

i really dont have any close friends at school, my two closest friends go to different schools. idk i just dont like talking to people and i find it hard to really get to know anyone in high school. But i love the friends i do have.


----------



## samanthaStopSigns

purplerainx3 said:


> Just one. I'm thankful for having her in my life, but a lot of the time I find I'm standing awkwardly next to her staring at the floor, while she is having an avid conversation with another friend. They must be thinking I'm a freak, or a pathetic loser, or both. I'm alone most of the school day.


 i so know how you feel, my friend seems really great and i tend not to talk to anyone.


----------



## mia2

I would be friends with quite a lot of people but the only person I would be really close with is my sister


----------



## London

_I used to be_ the kinda of quiet yet very friendly girl who knows everyone in the year and can say Hi to everyone. However it's all changed now. I have like 2 close friends, but I think 1 is getting bored of me. Total downfall.


----------



## Jaz

Right now 2 really close friends.

My best friend graduated last year


----------



## Serene Sweetheart

i don't have any friends... =[

...


but i do have four close best friends who i love dearly, care for, & i can tell them anything. n_n

well except for this one best friend that i can't everything to.


----------



## millyxox

I've got 3 close friends & the rest are just people that I have small conversations with.I'm really afraid of losing my 3 best friends.I'm not good at keeping friends.


----------



## kosherpiggy

I kinda do have a lot of friends/aquintances in school, but I'm close with like a few in my grade. I never hang out with anyone though:/


----------



## Saekon

Saekon said:


> Give me a minute, I'll count them.
> .
> .
> .
> None.


Status Update: 
Counting
.
.
.
None.


----------



## portrait

I have a friend but we don't hang outside of school. We hang out a lot at school but that's it. I don't know if that's what you would consider to be a friend though. But I do know that I can always count on him when I'm lonely..


----------



## nescio

ermm.. 1?! barely.. we go to the same school but only talk every once in a while on MSN.. that's about it..


----------



## BuzzAldrin

None. 
Buts then again im college not school.
I go in for my lessons and come home at break, that way i dont have to face sitting with all the people i dont know :roll


----------



## SYMPATHY

like 3... only when there is no one else around.
other then that none


----------



## dizzyizzy919

1, my ex bf/best friend. we can say anything 2 each other. i have a few other friends but they're not nearly aas close although 1 of them's getting there.


----------



## feels

zero


----------



## shy girl

One person I talk to sometimes at lunchtime, but we're not very close. Three or four people I sometimes say hi to outside lessons. I don't hang out with anyone in the holidays and spend most of my lunchtimes on my own in the library.:|


----------



## BodedWell

None, close or otherwise.


----------



## basketball is my drug

i have two but my best friend doesn't even go to the same school as me.


----------



## ChocolateBuNN

I have only two best friends... I used to have another friend, but she just became something she wasn't. Overall, my two bff's are the only ones that I trust the most.


----------



## waytoblue

When I was in high school (ages 11-16), out of the whole year, I would sit with about 8 people at lunch time. I was only good friends with about 4 or 5 of them though, meaning I would see these people out of school as well. We were all split up into different classes though for each subject. In some classes, I didn't talk to anyone in the class and I would just sit in silence throughout the whole lesson. In others, I'd talk to a few people. I remember always enjoying my Design & Technology & Religious Education classes because I knew about three people in the class so it wasn't so lonely, but I hated Maths & English because I didn't talk to anyone at all. I didn't really start making friends until I was about 14 though - before that, I'd sit in the library every lunch time on my own. I hated high school.. especially the first few years. I was so lonely. People were so immature and cruel. I'd cry every Sunday night, dreading to go in the next day. I'd lie to my mum and tell her that I had friends, even though I knew I didn't. The last 2 years were bearable though, fun at times, cause I made friends. I still keep in contact with about 4 of them now.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Close?
I'm close to no one
But I suppose when it comes to "school friends"
I suppose two with my comfortable distance
I always talk with them but never about anything deep or personal


----------



## CristianoRonaldo

I'm kinda chill with all the guys in my class, but I'm closer to 2 of 'em..


----------



## rexy

I used to have one really really close friend that I stuck to for the five years in school, but last year she went the the uk to study. I had virtually no other friends, only acquaintances. So the last year had been really difficult for me. Everyone already had their little circles of friends and nobody saw the point in letting the pathetic loser join them. 

The worst thing is that once my friend was free from my clingy self she became a social butterfly. She is friends with A TON of people now and we're drifting apart quick because there's lots of more exciting people out there. And the reason why this feels really bad is because I realize that all this time I've been a deadweight to her and I've just been cramping her style all these years. I'm going to uni the coming September but I've already met most of the people doing the same degree as me. As expected, I don't belong at all.


----------



## Bbpuff

Well currently at my new school: 0

But I'm happy I made a few friends there.. 

Outside of my school: 1 

And I haven't seen her in months . _ . But she's still my best friend >.<"


----------



## 00100101

i have difficulty getting friends let alone getting close friends so the answer is 0 

im going to try & change that before i get into university


----------



## KFLM

1 person I talk to outside of school
2 people I sometimes talk to outside of school when I'm with person 1
2 other people I'd acknowledge if I saw them in the hall or something

Unfortunately, my one 'real' friend goes home for lunch and his license only allows him to legally have 1 other person in his car.. and it'd be awkward if I told him to bring me with him instead of someone else he obviously likes more. I'm afraid I'll seem clingy if I ask my 2 acquaintances if I can join their social circle, so I often end up walking laps around the school to avoid sitting alone at lunch. At least it's exercise.


----------



## Manic Monkey

I have one close friend, but it is a rather unstable friendship we have. She is manipulative and attention-seeking, she lies a lot and puts me down a lot, and uses me constantly, but she is, also, extremely protective of me, while I remain silent and follow. We sit with a small collection of people at lunch, and I tend to sit and offer the occassional word, but she does most of the talking for me. It is an extremely odd friendship, but it works for both of us.


----------



## truthandtime

Well i had one but they currently don't go to school with me. It's really hard to cope, it's actually unbarable at times. It has gotten to the point where i perfer to do almost everything on my own. In some ways it has made me more independent, i know now that i can do things on my own which i didn't know before. Don't get me wrong though, it's far from being easy. Being alone is tough but you can learn a lot about who you are. I know i have :0
hang in there!
Love, *truth and time tells all*


----------



## Takerofsouls

Ive only got 2 close friends, maybe only 1 now not even sure anymore :\. but im friends with most everyone in my grade, my school has like 250 people so ive known them all for a long time.


----------



## Rixy

Quite a few. A percentage of them are sexually frustrated (which is expressed in bad ways), incredibly immature and attention seeking though. It kind be tiring to spend a long time with them but hey, I guess it's worth it....


----------



## kid a

pita said:


> My boyfriend is the only friend I have at school, period.


same here


----------



## kid a

Manic Monkey said:


> I have one close friend, but it is a rather unstable friendship we have. She is manipulative and attention-seeking, she lies a lot and puts me down a lot, and uses me constantly, but she is, also, extremely protective of me, while I remain silent and follow. We sit with a small collection of people at lunch, and I tend to sit and offer the occassional word, but she does most of the talking for me. It is an extremely odd friendship, but it works for both of us.


hahaha this was totally me and my last bestfriend
she was extremely controlling almost like a tyrant when it came to me...
it lasted for three years until she graduated


----------



## Lasair

My best friend I see about 4 times a year
Two friends in England
One in college 

Close to none of them really...


----------



## nycdude

Right now NONE. i had some good friends back in high school and in my past school years when i was way younger, never saw them again after high school. They graduated and i stayed behind. I am talking to few kids in school, maybe we might become friends, only time will tell.


----------



## noyadefleur

I'm close with maybe two people at school. That's why I get a bit possesive of them when they hang out with their other close friends.


----------



## notna

2

Really don't know how I would cope without them


----------



## Cerberios

Friends, none. Close friends ? Still none. But at times I feel that some classmates I click better with.


----------



## Darkness

About 4-6 of them really
Surprisingly..


----------



## nightwalker

1 but I still have SA around her


----------



## The

None.


----------



## lineal

1, but I have a couple of people who say 'hi' if they see me..not close..


----------



## Tsunawada

Only a couple, but they're good friends from my church. Strictly school-speaking, I don't really have close friends (maybe 2 or 3).


----------



## starcrossedlover

_I think I just lost my last close one; she got mad about nothing and now she ignores me. Needless to say, I have lost all the confidence friendship offered, and my SA is worse than ever._


----------



## Mildy

A few of friends but i can't call them close...our conversations always end up by awkward silence.


----------



## howmuchforhapppy

I have two close girl friends but share no classes nor the same lunch with them, anyone else I talk to in school are merely just acquaintances who I feel anxious around.


----------



## JohnParker

I have 0 close friends. I have dozens of acquaintances though who wave at me whenever they pass by. Does that count?


----------



## Purple Pen

None at the college I'm attending. I really only have, like, one close friend and he currently lives in another province, lol. I had a few back in high school, though. Oh, how things change...


----------



## JunkBondTrader

None. I have friends but I use that term loosely. I don't like them much because they are not very good people. I had a close friend in high school who was like a sister, but she stopped being friends with me and never talked to me again  It still hurts to this day.


----------



## nycdude

None in college right now  hope to make some someday.


----------



## Kakaka

About three or four. Then again, it depends on what you'd call a "close" friend.


----------



## Stranded Wolf

About 5


----------



## beatlesgirl

none.... :/


----------



## Antis

None...


----------



## 12thomasal

I have one "firend" at school. I dont even see him much


----------



## ihatesocialanxiety101

*None*

Zilch, zero. I don't have any "real" friends. 
And even if I counted my fake friends I'd only have 1.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I feel bad now...
I have about 10 friends who I can laugh with and feel comfortable around, but I can never really have serious conversations with them or share serious thoughts. I thought I was really hard done by but it seems most on the site have it worse.


----------



## Rosedubh

Four, but only three are people I can say I'm really close to and only one I can say nearly anything too.


----------



## notna

2
This thread is depressing.


----------



## krista91

In shcool I used to have 2. In uni I have none. I've tried but I just cant seem to hang around with them long enough because I get so (surprise !!) anxious -_-


----------



## trendyfool

hard to say...maybe five. sadly only one of them is in my grade, but there are other people I can talk to as well.


----------



## noyadefleur

I would say I have about 2 close friends that I'm comfortable having serious discussions with, but maybe about 6 that I'll talk to and I consider friends.


----------



## Silkate

There is this one guy I sit next to at school, do projects with etc. We are both kind of loners so it is OK. We have both experienced the awkwardness of not finding a group when the class is supposed to group up so we kind of share a mutual bond there. But we never hang out outside of school, and we do not really talk much sitting next to eachother. So close friends? Zero. I prefer this to having close friends really, like at my last school. I always felt like I let them down all the time due to my anxiety hindering me from talking to anyone but them. I feel less like a loser now


----------



## timegoesback

0

Seriously. But I kind of value of my solitude, I've gone for so long (at least it seems like it) without friends that I can't imagine myself ever being comfortable around people anymore


----------



## madeline95

I had to leave school because I just couldn't cope with the level of anxiety i had to face every minute of school. It physically just wore me out so much! And as for friends, I was realllyyyy quiet but managed to have 2 really close ones. I was in a group of 10 kids but I'm pretty sure they all thought I was a bit of a freak. I would just freeze up around them or anyone I had to talk too. I would be continuously sweating and hyperventilating all day, it was just SO hard.


----------



## ForeverQuiet

I don't really have close friends. The only person I feel close to and let my thoughts out are strangers on the internet. I guess someone who I can basically kinda be myself around at school would be my friend Rachel but I don't really hangout with her I only talk to her in one class.


----------



## FakeFur

0, and it's always been that way.
I really don't know how to make it happen.


----------



## laura024

0. I have acquaintances I recognize and chat with sometimes around campus, but no actual friends.


----------



## DanCNG

1 and he treats me like **** he is a real player and he is nice 2 me outside school but he dosn't like 2 be seen with me at school. the only reason he is still my friend id because he is my ony friend and i have known him since i was 5 (10 years)


----------



## that quiet foreigner

None. I don't even have buddies there.


----------



## Andres124

ZERO


----------



## Kalliber

I had some not no more


----------



## vanilla90

2... At a push maybe 3 or 4.


----------



## RadioactivePotato

Two, but we usually run out of topics of conversation pretty fast.


----------



## rosecolored

None. I've never been close to anyone, really.


----------



## Raphael200

None.


----------



## Purple Penguin

Lets count.
.
.
.
0

Zero. 
Yeah, I can't seem to mingle with people well enough to have friends.


----------



## glossy95

Since we all went to different colleges.. so right now I have 0..


----------



## misspeachy

I went from having about 4, to about 7 and then to about 0, l0l. Times are a changing.


----------



## indigojes

2 close friends.


----------



## Ntln

3 friends, a few people I talk to in lessons, but not outside of them and no close friends.


----------



## kittyxbabe

Zilch. I try to spend as little time as possible in school. I go to my classes, go home for lunch and then get the hell out as soon as the bell rings at the end of the day


----------



## Glass Child

2-3 I believe. They're both going through a lot without me at their side currently.

I have a lot of 'friends', but not many I am close to. I feel very lucky to be accepted as a close individual of theirs.


----------



## shortcake

0.

I go in, get class over with, go home.


----------



## TSpes

shortcake said:


> 0.
> 
> I go in, get class over with, go home.


me too.


----------



## Kalliber

I had about 2


----------



## rikkie

I always feel silly replying to these since I'm virtually schooled now, but the friend thing at public school was different. 1 or 3, and even then, they weren't as close with me like I am with 2 of my other friends. 
We were in this same classes for 4 years and they just helped me get through school. I never expected to be friends with them forever.


----------



## Miko12345

one friend who ive been close to for 10+ years now, and a few more who ive been close to for a little while now and some who i used to be closer to.. its tough growing up and having friends change


----------



## Ghost37

None. Never had any all 4 years of high school


----------



## lonelyhippie

1  wish I had more


----------



## starsfreak

None


----------



## netherclaws

I'm not quite sure, I guess one close friend in school.. depends on what you call a "friend"


----------



## callousandstrange

Like, one :/. Freely communicating with others without feeling extremely awkward is difficult to me for some reason.


----------



## Matt K

2, including my girlfriend. I have a handful of other friends but none are really super close, we kind of just know and acknowledge that we each exist.


----------



## Melvin1

I started college 2 weeks ago...0 for now.


----------



## thepigeon2222

in high school i had only 2 close friends then when i started my medical assistant classes everyone eventually became my friends until i went to my internship/externship now i friendless again but it okay


----------



## EternalTime

1 close friend in school, however I have 2 out of school I consider close to me as well.


----------



## zzz

0


----------



## Putin

0


----------



## kaylyn16

I have a fairly large group of friends, all we do is talk about fandoms and complain about "the populars" and out of that group only 2.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

_Close_ friends? Zero, possibly one maybe two at the maximum.


----------



## Redfan45x

0.
All my friends are 6 hours away and graduated, I'll never see them. They hardly even think of me any more as their lives are moving on with jobs and college and relationships.
I'm still stuck in this circle of hell.


----------



## TheNowheregirl97

I have three best friends, i really love them. Before that i had some "friends", if you can call them that. But they just played around with me. My friends are nothing like that and have the same experience about "friends", so we are our own little group. Now we all goes to different classes/ schools but we still have contact with each other.


----------



## TheStubbyMuffin

In middle school I had 4 good friends. We all went to different high schools and now there are only 2 I consider myself still close to. Only 1 is someone I talk to regularly. But in my new school, I don't have any. I'll have small talk, but no one that I can consider a "friend".


----------



## ClearRaindrop

I wouldn't neccesarily say I'm close to them as we don't hang out outside of school, but 3.


----------



## starfox64

6 people who I have believed to be my closest friends 4 people who have stabbed me in the back 1 that has died  and 1 that I still talk to all the time but our relationship is getting really rocky 

Basically I have 1....for now...


----------



## dcaffeine

Well, i go to college now, and i have no close friends, and the only people i consider friends that go there are a few people i knew in high school.


----------



## Kiruna

Three good friends.


----------



## linky1

Absolutely noone.


----------



## jsmith92

None at all


----------



## Jack Jackson

I have 1 close friend, though to be honest I've had far better friends in the past. I have about 3 or 4 other people I guess I consider my friends(though not close friends) and maybe another 2 or 3 people that I talk to sometimes.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

None for me. Wow! I'm so popular!


----------



## lonely pizza

Close/any friends: 0 

That's mainly because I like being alone and choose to not socialise because it stresses me out and everyone seems to be an obnoxious ******* these days.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Zilch. :yes


----------



## fcmallari02

I had 10 friends that I always hangout, bbut after school, Ive realized I dont really have friends.


----------



## Zashlin

I have 1 close friend like super close and 2 really good friends


----------



## jackie b

1, but I literally never see her in school because we have no classes together and our lockers are on different floors.


----------



## twinkies

People I hang out with constantly - around 10
People I like- 0


----------

